
What offends me the most, as a web developer - kiraken
https://medium.com/@BenSassiAladin/what-offends-me-the-most-as-a-web-developer-82f60779c1bd
======
t176
I've had a near identical experience over the last 30 years. Every point in
the article rang true and I sympathise with every one of them.

Regarding the second point: One of the hardest things to swallow is a
programmer with 2 or 3 years experience pointing out code smells in my work
simply because he's read Clean Code (I've been a professional, full time
programmer for 30 years). Sure, there are code smells in my work - I won't
deny it - I'm not a clean coder and I accept that my coding style leaves a lot
to be desired. But I work hard and solve difficult problems to a clients
satisfaction.

Is it just me or does anyone else think that 'code smells' is a demeaning
expression?

------
karmakaze
> Other web developers who think they’re holier-than-thou, just because they
> write code for a living.

TIL there are still web developers who don't write code.

------
tannhaeuser
What offends me the most, as HN reader (in EU), is clicking on links to
articles only to discover they're behind a paywall or require me to accept
cookies or other analytics crap, especially when they come with "Pardon the
interruption" and "We value your privacy" modals. Isn't the article on a
freely accessible personal blog somewhere?

~~~
t176
Yep - agreed. The "Pardon the interruption" and "We value your privacy" is
pure nonsense. "We value your privacy" must be the biggest piece of
misinformation on the web. Tip: Turn off Javascript and all the extraneous
crap disappears and the web returns to peaceful normality.

